# [PT-DOC] Estado do trabalho

## humpback

Bem nunca mais se soube nada das traduções  :Sad:  .

Esta thread pretende ser um ponto da situação... Por favor respondam com 3 informações:

1-O que estão a traduzir

2-Em que faze do trabalho estão

3-Data prevista do terminos do trabalho.

Eu pessoalmente estou a tratar do install guide em PPC, esta a cerca de 30% e como lhe vou pegar hoje estou a contar de o ter pronto segunda feira.

Já agora convem o pessoal todo da doc team instalar o ispell e o dicionario de portugues (emerge ispell-pt), depois podem ir verificando (e corrigindo) com um simples 

```
ispell -H -d portugues foo.xml
```

o -H indica ao ispell para ignorar tudo o que esteja dentro de < >.

Bom trabalho pessoal

Gustavo

PS: Se não percebeste patavina disto esta mensagem é para a equipa de documentação de Gentoo Linux em Português. Se és bom em Inglês e tens algum tempo livre e quisres ajudar a traduzir alguns documentos manda-me uma mensagem e/ou aparece no irc e fala com o HumpbackLast edited by humpback on Fri Nov 08, 2002 12:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RoadRunner

Boas,

Bem, eu neste momento estou a traduzir a FAQ para este forum. Estou apinhado de trabalho e o disco do meu portátil pifou, mas devo ter isso acabado antes do fim da semana.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Loureiro

----------

## sena

Eu já tinha traduzido o FAQ e o guia do utilizador do Portage, mas devido a um erro algures no meu sistema nervoso (rm -rf /home/sena/ directory -- notem o espaço), apaguei tudo... Agora só os tenho em HTML...

Mas deixem estar que agora já não é preciso traduzir, basta-me passa-los para XML.

Não deve demorar muito tempo...   :Very Happy: 

Quando acabar isto, eu logo digo qual é o doc que vou traduzir a seguir...

Cumps, sena.

----------

## _r00t_

Olá, a todos!!!

Vocês já tem um lugar para disponilizar o material do gentoo em português  :Question:   Se não tiverem eu posso arranjar isso. É só mandar um e-mail para organizarmos tudo.

Acho muito legal a tradução da documentação e pricinpalmente o forum em português.

Abraços...

----------

## humpback

O material do gentoo em português é colocado em www.gentoo.org, mal esteja disponivel  :Smile:  .

Gustavo

----------

